# strange spot on upper lip



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently noticed a small black dot on my does upper lip. It looks like a beauty mark. It's not a blister and not a tick. It has grown some over the past several weeks.

I looked up pix of sore mouth and it doesn't look like any of those images. 

It's flat and black and about the about 1/8" diameter...

None of the others have ever had anything like this.

Any ideas?

She's 2yrs old, toggenburg and ready to kid any second.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 28, 2011)

I HAD ONE WHO HAD A BLACK SPOT RIGHT ABOVE HER LIP, IT WENT AWAY, I FIGURE SHE PROBLEY RUBBED IT ON SOMETHING, SIDE OF SHELTER OR WOOD, BUT I WOULD KEEP AN EYE ON IT CAUSE IT COULD BECOME SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 29, 2011)

I had one whose upper lip swelled really bad..  Thought at first it was maybe just an injury, like maybe someone 'busted her lip' or something, but upon further investigation I noticed a teeny white spot...like a zit.  So, I squeezed it.

OMGAH.  

I can't say exactly how much nasty stuff came out, but it was A BUNCH.  The hole left behind was big enough to shove the whole tip of a luer slip syringe in, which I did, and shot the hole full of 7% iodine (she didn't like that, btw)..  I mean...I can't even describe how much stuff came out of this tiny hole..  In reality, it was probably only a few CCs...less than 10, I'm sure...but if you can imagine squeezing the equivalent of even a small 6ml syringe full of pus out of a hole in a goat's upper lip, it's like...WOW.  

It was really gross.. 

The point of all that is, yeah, goats injure their lips sometimes..  Could be a scab from a thorn stick or something..


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2011)

The vet was out to deliver her very stuck kid last night and said it looks like sore mouth, although she had a technical term for it. She said it "could" just be a boo boo...but she'd guess otherwise. She was a very young vet, but seemed to be knowledgable.

She said I could do a biopsy to be sure. :/

It looks like it's healing. It was never a blister or swollen. Just a flat, black spot. 

I will refrain from smooching her...just in case


----------

